# Pork Bellies



## pigknuckle1957 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just bought a 15lb pork belly from local butcher @ 1.98 lb.  Had him cut it in half kept one half frozen and thawing other half.  Plan on starting this weekend on brining process and cold smoking 1st of week. Will take pics and keep all updated.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 14, 2011)

nice! keep us posted with the progress!


----------



## meateater (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds great. I hope you mean curing and not brining, that's two different things.


----------



## pigknuckle1957 (Jan 15, 2011)

From what I've read brineing is a acceptable procedure to cure bacon prior to  cold smoking.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

pigknuckle1957 said:


> From what I've read brineing is a acceptable procedure to cure bacon prior to cold smoking.


Yes.. you can use a brine cure  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73131/smokehouse-bacon    Good luck and take pics! :)


----------



## alblancher (Jan 15, 2011)

Pigknuckle 1957

You either have nitrites in the cure solution or you don't.  There is a difference between preparing green bacon with brine (salt and water) and curing green bacon with nitrites, salt and water.

Don't know how familiar you are with the differences and procedures but use one of the recipes on this site and you should have good results.

Good luck

Al


----------

